# لطلب الألعاب الهوائية المستوردة من الصين



## الغروووب (15 يناير 2014)

*
قمة الأعمال لتاجير و بيع واستيراد الألعاب الهوائية .


 (نطيطات - زحاليق مائية - ملاعب صابونية - متاهات - الآت تسالي)


نقدم عروضنا الترويجية لبيع الألعاب الهوائية 
المستوردة من الصين 

بأفضل الخامات وبأقل الأسعار 

مع وجود ضمان صيانة .


خدمة التوصيل لكافة مدن المملكة في مدة لا تتجاوز 60 يوم .

 نقوم بكافة اجراءات الشحن والتخليص الجمركي .

 يمكن تفصيل الألعاب حسب الطلب . 


لطلب المنتجات الرجاء التواصل 

جوال - 0557166888 

واتساب 0595374899 


يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 






















































للمزيد من الصور التواصل على واتس اب
​
يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 
*​


----------

